# Is Mantua Charging To Launch?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Has Mantua started to charge to launch a boat?
If so, what type of boat has to pay?
Pontoon, float tube, canoe?


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I personally havnt heard anything about that but I wouldnt be too suprised. Its the state and the almighty $$. If they really were I couldnt imagine them charging to launch a pontoon unless maybe it had a motor and had to be registered.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

The personal watercraft launch on the South side is still free for pontooners, float tubes and Kayaks. My dad had a trailer with a SUP (Stand Up Paddle) board on it and we were not charged anything at that location. I am willing to bet the new fee is for motored boats that use the launch ramp on the SW side. I wonder if you have to pay to launch with your trailer or park with your trailer? Those Mantua guys sure do things differently up there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I went to the horses mouth for the answer.

Brigham City has implemented the $5.00 launching fee at Mantua.
This money will be used to help maintain the Reservoir for recreational use.
There is also an annual pass available for $50.00.
If you buy the pass now, it will be $25.00 for the remainder of the year.
Seniors, and residents of Brigham City and Mantua can get an annual pass for $35.00.

Any boat,float tube, canoe or any other vessel that uses the launch must purchase the pass.
If you launch at any other place other than the launch, there is no fee.
I hope this clears things up.

If you have any questions about the fee,
call Brigham City at 1-435-734-6615


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> I went to the horses mouth for the answer.
> 
> Brigham City has implemented the $5.00 launching fee at Mantua.
> This money will be used to help maintain the Reservoir for recreational use.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, now we know. I miss signs all the time. I guess I suffer from "sign blindness".


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

What next, fees to use the ****ter? Good god this state needs a lottery.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This isn't a State Park.
It's a private reservoir owned by Brigham City.
They are just asking for some help in keeping the place open to fishing.
Not a big deal.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

But I agree. We need a lottery. Maybe then they can put a stop to the monopolized DABC.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

No $5 isnt a big deal. It just seems like everytime we turn around we are being nickled and dimed to death. Just the times we live in I guess.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

trout bum said:


> No $5 isnt a big deal. It just seems like everytime we turn around we are being nickled and dimed to death.


True that! I totally agree! The lotto would not only help in a down economy but it would be fun too! So long as we are not playing for the right to use Mantua on a daily basis. $5 to start but where will it end up?

Don't give them the idea to make us pay for the restrooms. One day you'll see a quarter slot to use them. Bushes are always going to be free though, but not a very good option for the ladies!


----------

